# my new set up



## bernersick (Oct 21, 2010)

Never Summer EVO with Flow NXT-AT SE

my last set up was a 2008 EVO with Ride Alpha MVMT, so im really anxious to ride the new tech


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sweet!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Damn that setup is sick. I'm starting to really fall in love with the new Evo graphics now that people are posting up-close shots. I didn't even know there were art designs inside the lettering before.


----------



## manabu (Oct 21, 2010)

great looking combo, I'm sure they will ride great too :thumbsup:


----------

